# Added a 14 foot raft for Rent



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

We just added a second 14 foot rowing raft package to our rental fleet. We were getting so many reservations. If you tried to rent a raft, and it was unavailable, reserve again. Here is the link to reserve the second 14 footer. http://www.whitewatertube.com/Rocky...14-RM-Rowing-Package--Store-Pickup_p_274.html


----------

